# Fish Baby Sitter - York Region



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know of a person or company that can do water changes and check in on fish/coral during a vacation. I usually just leave the tank as it is fairly automated, but as I still am not even setup I am worried about a 3 week trip I have planned for late December and am looking for someone to check in on the setup once a week and perform required maintenance, make sure everything is well balanced.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure what is offered but reefinthecity offers residential services but judging by your location as Keswick, it mite prove expensive.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you can also use Carl from Carl's Aquarium.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

It will be better if you can get a friend to take care of basic things otherwise it can cost a lot.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Good that you are planning now but if you should go a paid service route, book them soon. 

Create a check list and a space for an initial/check mark of exactly what you want done. Portioning the food to your desires helps in controlling overfeeding.

Inquire the $ difference b/w a drop-in rate vs hourly rate, especially if there is a check list to be followed as some companies do charge the full hour rate for the first hour.

Twice (or more) a week drop-ins by a hired company will add up fast and to help save some $$$ is to have a family member/close friend for the "daily stuff" and have a professional come for the water changes if they are not comfortable in the procedure. Since you have time, you can have the family member/close friend become familiar with the system from here on in.

Request references, insurance and bond certifications as you are allowing a "stranger" into your home. Please follow-up on them as it can potentially save you headaches should issues arise.

HTH


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great suggestions here 
I like the "friend" aspect if you have someone reliable 
I would offer if I lived closer


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I too have used my buddy in the past, and my mom. But their requirements were rather simple. Top off my water, and make sure the fish are fed. I can't use an automatic feeder because I make and freeze my own fish food. My buddy was in the hobby before, so he knows what to look out for issues wise.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd add that if you are getting friends or family (who are not in the hobby) to do some of the tasks, you need to be explicit with what they need to do. Get a day of the week type medicine pill box and pre portion the food and tell your sitter to ONLY feed one day's worth.

I made the mistake of leaving a container of flakes for my wife and daughter to feed the fish while I was on a business trip in Europe.. I came home to a nearly empty container and a ton of cyano..they thought a pinch wasn't enough since the fish _*looked hungry*_. I battled all kinds of issues for over six months after that.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep. I've gone away a few times and found daily portions takes the guess work out of it for the person. I also leave a sticky note in the tank if you miss feeding don't double up.


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I have some places to reach out to and some good suggestions here as well. 

Thanks!


----------

